# Showing Not available in US -- must refresh page



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, heck! Mysterium just emailed me that a Nora Roberts title that had not been kindlized yet has just become available. I checked it out and sure enough--there it is, but it is not available to buy in the US!!! What a bummer. The book is "Carolina Moon." I wonder if we are going to start seeing this with other authors and titles now as well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

"Not available in the US" doesn't imply that it is available elsewhere, it may just mean that it's in the system but not downloadable yet.

I had that notice pop up on a book, but later that day it was for sale here in the US.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, this is happening to me a lot since they put up the International Kindle. I assume Mysteria is pulling from the entire database, and is not filtering what is US available. I hope the developer addresses this.


----------



## digger1914 (Oct 20, 2009)

try looking from the point of view of an international customer!  Nearly everything we want is not available to us!!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Yep, this is happening to me a lot since they put up the International Kindle. I assume Mysteria is pulling from the entire database, and is not filtering what is US available. I hope the developer addresses this.


I had this happen last week with John Updike's book The Centaur. I was all excited when I got the Mysteria alert, and then very disappointed when I got the message it wasn't available in the U.S. I sent them an email about this issue, but they never responded. Hopefully, it's because they got a bunch of emails about this, and they're working out a fix.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I had this happen the first time this morning with Bookplate Special, Lorna Barrett (kindle). It was in my Amazon recommendations! What is the point of recommending a book I can't get yet if they know I am a US customer?


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I had this happen the first time this morning with Bookplate Special, Lorna Barrett (kindle). It was in my Amazon recommendations! What is the point of recommending a book I can't get yet if they know I am a US customer?


For me this has happened now three times with Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel. It's on by DTB wish list, on which I collect those items I'm clicking for the Kindle Edition. I was really excited when it appeared in the list of Kindlized stuff to buy...only to learn that it was unavailable due to my location.

Oh well, back to clicking it daily!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I just noticed the same thing for Lori Foster's new book (or reprint of 2 older books actually). Most of her others are available for the U.S. kindle, so I submitted some feedback and will keep checking back daily. Hopefully it's just in a transitory phase of amazon's uploading procedure and will be available to everyone soon.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have read reviews of Wolf Hall and am anxious to get it as well (and for my British wife).  Keep clicking.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget, the inverse of "getting US books internationally" works too! I read the sample of Wolf Hall, but didn't buy anything. I'm brave enough to play around a bit, but not to commit to a purchase!

The sample is not DRM'd - anyone interested, PM me.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Wolf Hall is now available (but pricey - $14.85)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I was listening to the Inside the New York Times Sunday Book Review podcast an hour ago, and Wolf Hall has made the List, so maybe the price will come down, usually it happens by Tuesday from what I've seen.


----------



## SJHanson (Jun 17, 2009)

When you click on the links for any of the last 3 books listed it brings you to the Amazon product page, but it says that "this title is not available for customers in the United States" does anybody know why?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I come up with the same thing.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I have clicked the last three, and I live in the U.S., and I don't see that.  I downloaded 2 of the 3.


----------



## SJHanson (Jun 17, 2009)

ok, I clicked on the links again and then refreshed the page and I can get them now, just in case it happens to anyone else


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I had to refresh a few times for it to come up for me, but I got them... Moon is one of my hubby's fave authors (he has a DX)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I was able to refresh and get the Howard book.  That hasn't helped me for the Elizabeth Moon book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't have any trouble getting either one.


----------



## linend (Jan 23, 2009)

I down loaded the sample and just bought it from my Kindle.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

linend said:


> I down loaded the sample and just bought it from my Kindle.


  That worked for me too.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, went home for lunch and was able to get all of them from my home computer. Had to refresh on the Howard book though.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just downloaded all three and didn't have any problems at all.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I was able to download all three.  When I posted the one I did, it didn't say anything about customers in the US not being able to purchase


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Only had trouble with the Howard book.. took three times using CTRL SHIFT F5 to convince Amazon it really was ok for the US.  Methinks there is a bit of glitchiness going on for Amazon..


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Keep refreshing, it eventually worked for me.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It wont work for me despite multiple refreshes.  Maybe its a work computer thing?
I'll try the sample end around thing when I get home


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I had to click the link saying something like buy from US books and search for it to make them work. 

Melissa


----------



## SJHanson (Jun 17, 2009)

I was looking through the free books thread this morning when I came across the same message.  I had never seen the message before so I figured it was a mistake or something.  I refreshed the product pages a couple of times and eventually all 3 books I was looking at became available to "one-click".  I think it is just some kind of a glitch.  Try refreshing the pages and see if it changes anything.  Just a suggestion


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Odd. It was fine earlier today, and now when I clicked on the Howard book it is not available in the US. Not that I wanted it, but I wanted to see the problem. It took 9 refreshes before it was available.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been up to 5 or 6 refreshes and I'm getting this annoying situation at least half the time I click a link over to Amazon today.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It is popping up all over today on Amazon, but if you refresh multiple times it usually resolves itself..  I've had to use CTRL SHIFT F5 and more than once, to force the fix.  Try that if a regular refresh doesn't do the trick.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly, the books that were listed as Kindle-ized from Mysteria recently are books that were published in countries other than the US.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks I'm splitting this part of the discussion out of the Free book thread. . . .

Also merging with existing thread in the Book Corner.


----------

